# Router Beratung(Komplett planlos)



## Blightning (24. März 2016)

Hallo.^^
Ich ziehe demnächst in eine neue Wohnung und brauche dafür einen Router. Ich hoffe jemand kennt sich da aus und kann mir schnell weiterhelfen.
Das ist leider auch das erste Mal dass bei mir ein eigener Anschluss gemacht wird, also kenne ich mich da nicht aus.

Also was ich genau machen möchte ist meinen Computer über mein Internetkabel(Siehe unten, 3.) mit dem Router zu verbinden und für mein Smartphone/Laptop möchte ich trotzdem WLan nutzen können, also brauche ich einen WLan-Router.
Es ist wichtig, dass der Router für HD-Streaming geeignet ist, da ich mit dem Laptop auf dem Sofa Filme/Serien gucken möchte.

Den Laptop werde ich erst später nachkaufen, also müssen erstmal nur Smartphone und Router harmonieren.
Hier jetzt erstmal alle Infos:


1. Hier ist der Tarif und der Anbieter den ich gekauft habe(Ich habe den DSL 100 Tarif, 100 Mbit/s Download und 20 Mbit/s Upload: DSL von 1&1 - Angebote und Tarife für Ihren DSL Anschluss

2. Mein Internetkabel: 15m - CAT.6 Ethernet Gigabit Lan Netzwerkkabel | 10: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

3. Mein Smartphone(CUBOT X12 Smartphone; 4G FDD-LTE; 64bit Quad-Core; 5,0 Zoll IPS, OS Android 5.1; 8MP/5MP Dual-Kameras; 1GB RAM/8GB ROM: Amazon.de: Elektronik) hat 802.11 b/g/n.

4. Und hier noch die 1&1 Infopage zum eigenen Router: https://hilfe-center.1und1.de/dsl-h...82.html?zanpid=2146992948293213184&zxuid=9975


Ich habe mich mal in alles reingelesen und mir jetzt diesen Router rausgesucht: Asus RT-N66U N900 Black Diamond Dual-Band Power WLAN: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Hier jetzt meine Fragen:

1. Der Router hat ebenfalls 802.11 b/g/n, und müsste daher also mit meinem Smartphone zusammenpassen oder?

2. Muss der Router irgendwie mit meiner PC Hardware/Windows Version kompatibel sein oder so?

3. WIe viel Mbit/s braucht denn der Router für WLan? Mein Internet bietet ja bis zu 100 Mbit/s Down und 20 Mbit/s Up, also brauche ich 120 Mbit/s mit dem Router, oder wie rechnet sich das?oO

4. Muss man bei dem Internetkabel auf einen bestimmten Anschluss am Router achten oder ist das Zusammenpassen standardmäßig bei jedem Kabel/Router?


Wenn ihr bessere Routervorschläge habt oder ich irgendetwas wichtiges vergessen habe, dann schreibt mir bitte. Ich bin hier wirklich etwas ratlos. =/

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## McDrake (24. März 2016)

Bzl Wlan ist einer Hauptpunkte der Grundriss der Wohnung.
Han zwar nen recht guten extra gekauft, bring aber in der jetzigen    Wohnung nicht soo viel, da er bis zum Wohnzimmer ziemlich genau über drei Ecken senden muss.
Darum hab ich nen Repeater, bzw Dlan zusätzlich.


----------



## DocHN83 (24. März 2016)

Blightning schrieb:


> Hallo.^^
> Ich ziehe demnächst in eine neue Wohnung und brauche dafür einen Router. Ich hoffe jemand kennt sich da aus und kann mir schnell weiterhelfen.
> Das ist leider auch das erste Mal dass bei mir ein eigener Anschluss gemacht wird, also kenne ich mich da nicht aus.
> 
> ...


Alles easy, du machst dir da unnötig Sorgen.
 1) tut er 
2) nein. Betriebssystem ist völlig irrelevant
3) also Download und Upload sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe, das addiert sich nicht. Für dein Vorhaben mit HD Streaming reicht der N-Standart völlig aus (den dein Router beherrscht) und für deine Downloadgeschwindigkeit auch. Immer vorausgesetzt die Übertragung bricht nicht durch bauliche Gegebenheiten oder Störsignale ein - das weiss man bei WLAN vorher halt nie genau. Sind Router und Wohnzimmer aufm gleichen Stockwerk ? Dann normal kein Problem.
4) Das Kabel passt nur da wo es rein soll


----------



## DocHN83 (24. März 2016)

Ach ja : Der Router ist unnötig teuer - der hat lauter Schnickschnack den du als Laie definitiv nicht brauchst . Einer für die Hälfte vom Preis tuts auch.


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2016)

*GANZ wichtig*: willst du den Router an ein Gerät von 1&1 dranmachen, welches du hast oder bekommen wirst? Wenn NEIN, dann musst du einen Router mit Modem UND Telefoniefunktion per VoiceOverIP suchen! Sonst wird das nix. Denn der Festnetzanschluss läuft über den Router. Und Internet braucht halt wiederum ein Modem, selbst wenn du die Telefoniefunktion gar nicht nutzt, brauchst du also ein Router-Modem. Vielleicht steht Dir ja ein neuer passender 1&1-Router zu? Die verwenden idR angepasste Fritzboxen, die sind an sich sehr gut. Und für Neukunden gibt es an sich meistens nen Router dazu ^^ 

 Wenn du aber nur einen Router willst, der die 1&1Box ergänzt, dann kannst du einen reinen Router nehmen.


----------



## Blightning (25. März 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> *GANZ wichtig*: willst du den Router an ein Gerät von 1&1 dranmachen, welches du hast oder bekommen wirst? Wenn NEIN, dann musst du einen Router mit Modem UND Telefoniefunktion per VoiceOverIP suchen! Sonst wird das nix. Denn der Festnetzanschluss läuft über den Router. Und Internet braucht halt wiederum ein Modem, selbst wenn du die Telefoniefunktion gar nicht nutzt, brauchst du also ein Router-Modem. Vielleicht steht Dir ja ein neuer passender 1&1-Router zu? Die verwenden idR angepasste Fritzboxen, die sind an sich sehr gut. Und für Neukunden gibt es an sich meistens nen Router dazu ^^
> 
> Wenn du aber nur einen Router willst, der die 1&1Box ergänzt, dann kannst du einen reinen Router nehmen.



Hi, also ein Modem bekomme ich von 1&1, da gibt es also denke ich keine Probleme. 
Das  Problem ist, dass die 1&1 Router einen monatlichen Betrag kosten,  da lohnt es sich wirklich mehr einfach einen zu kaufen.

Ist der Router den ich rausgesucht habe auch deiner Meinung nach zu teuer? Es wurde ja oben einmal angemerkt dass der Router zu teuer ist und überflüssigen Schnickschnack hat etc..
Wenn das stimmt, könntest du mir eventuell einen anderen Router empfehlen?


----------



## Blightning (25. März 2016)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Alles easy, du machst dir da unnötig Sorgen.
> 1) tut er
> 2) nein. Betriebssystem ist völlig irrelevant
> 3) also Download und Upload sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe, das addiert sich nicht. Für dein Vorhaben mit HD Streaming reicht der N-Standart völlig aus (den dein Router beherrscht) und für deine Downloadgeschwindigkeit auch. Immer vorausgesetzt die Übertragung bricht nicht durch bauliche Gegebenheiten oder Störsignale ein - das weiss man bei WLAN vorher halt nie genau. Sind Router und Wohnzimmer aufm gleichen Stockwerk ? Dann normal kein Problem.
> 4) Das Kabel passt nur da wo es rein soll



Hallo,
jop Router und Wohnzimmer sind der selbe Raum, da gibt es also denke ich auch keine Probleme. 
Ich würde mich auch über deine Empfehlung für einen Router freuen, den den ich rausgesucht hatte war ja deiner Aussage nach keine gute Wahl. =/


----------



## DocHN83 (25. März 2016)

Nun, eine gute Wahl eventuell schon, allerdings halt mE wie gesagt unnötig.
Ich kann dir jetzt keine direkte Empfehlung aus eigener Erfahrung geben, da ich seit Jahren das Standart Gerät von Vodafone verwende, das Router und Modem vereint.
Einfach mal ein bisschen in der Preisklasse von ~ 50 Euro rumschauen und Benutzerbewertungen lesen. Das wird dann schon passen - wenn der Router auf dem selben Stockwerk steht dürfte es wie gesagt eh wenig Probleme geben.

Ich würd (einfach weil mir die Hersteller als gut in Erinnerung sind) zb sowas nehmen :
TP-Link TL-WR1043ND Ultimate WLAN Gigabit Router: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Netgear DGN2200B-100GRS Wireless N300 Router mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör (der hat ein integriertes Modem, das müsstest du in deinem Fall im Menü ausschalten da du ja das 1und1 Modem dranhängst)
http://www.amazon.de/AVM-WLAN-Route..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=1R86QG5EV6NTNMBQ78HK


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2016)

Wenn man Glück hat, reicht einer für 50€ sehr gut aus - es gibt aber auch recht viel "Müll" in der Klasse. Es muss aber auch nicht unbedingt ein Router 120-150€ sein. Ich selber hab ne Fritzbox für 140€, aber eben AUCH um zu telefonieren und mit Modem usw.

und vlt halt im Zweifel 10-20€ mehr ausgeben, falls man dann schon neuere Standards bekommt - dann "muss" man nicht in 3 Jahren schon wieder neu kaufen


----------

